# Why do Germans dip their fries in mayo?



## LagoonaBlue (Sep 21, 2016)

It baffles me.  The only thing mayo is good for is sandwiches and potato salad.

Edit: *AND DIPPING PIZZA IN, I GUESS.*


----------



## VJ 120 (Sep 21, 2016)

I tried a french fry dipped in mayo before. It was pretty good but it wasn't like anything spectacular. A1 sauce tho, holy shit.


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Sep 21, 2016)

I don't think it was mayo (maybe ranch or aioli or some shit?) but i tried something like that in a bar a few months ago, it was really decent and y'all should try it


----------



## Tranhuviya (Sep 21, 2016)

Salt is too spicy.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Sep 21, 2016)

The Germans also made a chocolate bar with Doritos in it.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Sep 21, 2016)

LagoonaBlue said:


> The Germans also made a chocolate bar with Doritos in it.


I like this very much, how might I acquire this.


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Sep 21, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> I like this very much, how might I acquire this.


Check you local grocery store, mine has a whole rack of Ritter Sport bars. I've never seen the tortilla one there but they have the cornflakes one which I'd assume is pretty similar.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Sep 21, 2016)

Ronald Raygun said:


> Check you local grocery store, mine has a whole rack of Ritter Sport bars. I've never seen the tortilla one there but they have the cornflakes one which I'd assume is pretty similar.



Is it the white chocolate and cornflakes one?  

The texture is similar but the taste isn't - the tortilla chips are actually salted and you can taste the salt quite strongly.  To me it just tastes like Reese's Peanut Butter Cups.


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Sep 21, 2016)

LagoonaBlue said:


> Is it the white chocolate and cornflakes one?
> 
> The texture is similar but the taste isn't - the tortilla chips are actually salted and you can taste the salt quite strongly.  To me it just tastes like Reese's Peanut Butter Cups.


They might have the white one, but off the top of my head I only remember seeing the milk chocolate one.

also ewww salty chocolate


----------



## exball (Sep 21, 2016)

Because dipping it in Jew fat is now illegal.


----------



## Rio (Sep 21, 2016)

This actually comes from the Netherlands/Belgium. Dutch fast food culture is pretty different from American fast food culture. Hamburgers and hotdogs are actually not very common there. It's all about frikadellen and kroketten, fries with mayonaise and/or curry-ketchup and other stuff most Americans would probably think are weird. Just look up Dutch snackbars.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Sep 21, 2016)

Ronald Raygun said:


> They might have the white one, but off the top of my head I only remember seeing the milk chocolate one.
> 
> also ewww salty chocolate



I've tried both, not a big fan of the white one though.




Rio said:


> This actually comes from the Netherlands/Belgium. Dutch fast food culture is pretty different from American fast food culture. Hamburgers and hotdogs are actually not very common there. It's all about frikadellen and kroketten, fries with mayonaise and/or curry-ketchup and other stuff most Americans would probably think are weird. Just look up Dutch snackbars.



Isn't curry ketchup what they use in cheap currywurst or am I wrong?


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 21, 2016)

LagoonaBlue said:


> It baffles me.  The only thing mayo is good for is sandwiches and potato salad.



Because Germans are utter scum.

Still bratwurst is fucking awesome.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Sep 21, 2016)

Bringing this in.


----------



## XxBigBlackDickLover69xX (Sep 21, 2016)

The only person I've ever seen do this was like 300 lbs at 13...I thought it was a fat person thing.


----------



## RM 810 (Sep 21, 2016)

Because it tastes great.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Sep 21, 2016)

XxBigBlackDickLover69xX said:


> The only person I've ever seen do this was like 300 lbs at 13...I thought it was a fat person thing.



Nah it's a thing the Germans and the Dutch do.


----------



## Rio (Sep 21, 2016)

LagoonaBlue said:


> Isn't curry ketchup what they use in cheap currywurst or am I wrong?


Maybe. I guess that might depend on where you get it. Currywurst is more of a German thing. I don't know a ton about German food.


----------



## XxBigBlackDickLover69xX (Sep 21, 2016)

LagoonaBlue said:


> Nah it's a thing the Germans and the Dutch do.


Well, I learn something new on here every day...


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Sep 21, 2016)

Rio said:


> Maybe. I guess that might depend on where you get it. Currywurst is more of a German thing. I don't know a ton about German food.



Just know that currywurst is delicious.


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Sep 21, 2016)

LagoonaBlue said:


> Bringing this in.


I am so disappointed this isn't sung to the tune of the them from Das Boot


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Sep 22, 2016)

Ronald Raygun said:


> I am so disappointed this isn't sung to the tune of the them from Das Boot



They did another one!


----------



## polonium (Sep 22, 2016)

Why do you not?


----------



## SakuraRose (Sep 22, 2016)

Mayonnaise on the chips, paprika on the garlic bread. You can't go wrong.

You can go fat, but not wrong.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Sep 22, 2016)

polonium said:


> Why do you not?



I have no idea.  It weirds me out when my German friends do it for some odd reason, but then again I dipped a chocolate biscuit in currywurst sauce one time and that freaked out my German friends.  I guess I'd probably like chips/fries in mayo if I tried it.


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Sep 22, 2016)

Why do ze Deutsche do anything? For der Führer.


----------



## RM 810 (Sep 22, 2016)

LagoonaBlue said:


> I dipped a chocolate biscuit in currywurst sauce one time



what the actual fuck?

mayo and chips is pretty great though, you should try it.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Sep 22, 2016)

HinRai said:


> what the actual fuck?



I was not pregnant, I was curious about what it tasted like. 

Big mistake.  It was disgusting.


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Sep 22, 2016)

LagoonaBlue said:


> I was not pregnant...



That can be arranged.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 22, 2016)

What Hitler did in World War II is potatoes compared to dipping fried potatoes in mayo.


----------



## DumbDosh (Sep 22, 2016)

The world would be a better place without mayonnaise.


----------



## GentlemanFaggot (Sep 22, 2016)

Mayo on fries is awful...I remember ten years ago, the Euro/Anglophiles here kept pretending to like it. They'd loudly proclaim, "No, I would not like ketchup. I would like MAYO! It's more sophisticated and EUROPEAN!" to servers and then they'd goop it all over their fries, shovel them in their mouths while their face barely masked their disgust and internal hatred. That died fast.

But damn, those sauces Belgians make. I don't know what the fuck Andalusian sauce is supposed to be except it is delicious.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Sep 23, 2016)

Harakudoshi said:


> That can be arranged.



Your statement makes me wish I had access to the horrifying rating.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Sep 24, 2016)

LagoonaBlue said:


> Just know that currywurst is delicious.


Hell yes it is


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Sep 24, 2016)

Hatoful Dandy said:


> Hell yes it is



Thank you for agreeing with me, bird-avatar man.


----------



## Ravenor (Sep 24, 2016)

LagoonaBlue said:


> It baffles me.  The only thing mayo is good for is sandwiches and potato salad.
> 
> Edit: *AND DIPPING PIZZA IN, I GUESS.*



To answer your question it's because it's fucking delicious, I have noted in the past though that american mayo seem's thicker than the mayo we get here in europe - not by a huge amount but it's definitely a little thicker. 



LagoonaBlue said:


> Just know that currywurst is delicious.



No your dead fucking wrong, curry is vile disgusting shit, that looks like it's already been through someones GI tract why anyone would take a delicicious sausage and then slather it with indian toilet scrapings is beyond me. Thankfully here in the UK we are losing our national autisim over curry and the curry shops are closing an getting replaced by much tastier and better looking foods.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Sep 24, 2016)

Ravenor said:


> No your dead fucking wrong, curry is vile disgusting shit, that looks like it's already been through someones GI tract why anyone would take a delicicious sausage and then slather it with indian toilet scrapings is beyond me. Thankfully here in the UK we are losing our national autisim over curry and the curry shops are closing an getting replaced by much tastier and better looking foods.


...currywurst is  sausages drenched in ketchup mixed with curry powder.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Sep 24, 2016)

One of these:

Chicken Salt.
Gravy.
Aloli.

Or gtfo


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Sep 24, 2016)

Ravenor said:


> No your dead fucking wrong, curry is vile disgusting shit, that looks like it's already been through someones GI tract why anyone would take a delicicious sausage and then slather it with indian toilet scrapings is beyond me. Thankfully here in the UK we are losing our national autisim over curry and the curry shops are closing an getting replaced by much tastier and better looking foods.



I'm Scottish. :/  I don't like curry itself, which brings me to quote @Hatoful Dandy's point:




Hatoful Dandy said:


> ...currywurst is  sausages drenched in ketchup mixed with curry powder.



That is literally all it is.  No actual "curry" involved, just bratwurst or bockwurst covered in curried ketchup.


----------



## Ravenor (Sep 24, 2016)

LagoonaBlue said:


> That is literally all it is. No actual "curry" involved, just bratwurst or bockwurst covered in curried ketchup.



But Curry is involved, there for it tastes like arse.


----------



## Lipitor (Sep 24, 2016)

dude come to america.. its ketchup, mustard, and bbq sauce... we figured out the secret ingredient... its called high fructose corn syrup!


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Sep 24, 2016)

Ravenor said:


> But Curry is involved, there for it tastes like arse.



The sauce literally just tastes like a slightly sweet ketchup.


----------



## Kartoffel (Sep 24, 2016)

Eh, not every German eats mayo with their fries, personally I know only one person who does. It seems to depend from what part you're from, certain regions even have their own special name for the combination of fries with mayo and ketchup. The most common one is "Pommes rot-weß".



Spoiler: Unncessary powerlevel



Personally I prefer my fries pure, just salted.



It depends very much on your taste and if you're used to it I think. Here in Germany almost everyone I know doesn't like peanutbutter jelly sandwiches.

Much more interresting is mustard; there seems to be kind of a gradient of spicyness here. The guys in the south prefer sweet mustard, while the ones in the north eat more of the spiciest stuff. And the ones in the middle have their mustard between both extremes.

If you have any more questions of German cuisine just ask. (Although my knowledge of regional cooking is severely limited.)



LagoonaBlue said:


> The sauce literally just tastes like a slightly sweet ketchup.



Actually there are places where you can get extremely spicy currywurst. And it's not like there is a common recipy, there is quite much variation regarding igrediences.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Sep 24, 2016)

Kartoffel said:


> Actually there are places where you can get extremely spicy currywurst. And it's not like there is a common recipy, there is quite much variation regarding igrediences.



The only currywurst I have ever eaten is the readymeal "can be eaten hot or cold" type stuff that the likes of LIDL and REWE do, so I guess I'm not really in a position to comment.


----------



## Kartoffel (Sep 24, 2016)

LagoonaBlue said:


> The only currywurst I have ever eaten is the readymeal "can be eaten hot or cold" type stuff that the likes of LIDL and REWE do, so I guess I'm not really in a position to comment.


Yeah this kind of stuff is most times inferior to freshly made stuff. Like sausages from a glass instead of fresh ones from a butcher. The former is a crime to taste, while the second is a delicious treat.
If you want a good taste what Germans' like to eat, try a "Döner". That's the most popular fast food here. Of course the quality can vary a lot.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Sep 24, 2016)

Kartoffel said:


> Yeah this kind of stuff is most times inferior to freshly made stuff. Like sausages from a glass instead of fresh ones from a butcher. The former is a crime to taste, while the second is a delicious treat.
> If you want a good taste what Germans' like to eat, try a "Döner". That's the most popular fast food here. Of course the quality can vary a lot.



I tried some doner kebab when I was in Germany in May.  It was interesting to say the least.  Something I probably would eat again.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 24, 2016)

Dipping fries in mayo is fucking vile.  

However, that's a matter of taste.

Even eating fried potatoes at all is vile when you look at it objectively.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Sep 24, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Dipping fries in mayo is fucking vile.
> 
> However, that's a matter of taste.
> 
> Even eating fried potatoes at all is vile when you look at it objectively.



Life would be boring if we all liked the same shit.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Sep 24, 2016)

My mother dipped the fries in mayo. She was a Finn. I told her that her grandfather was sent to the Russian gulag because he was probably a mayo dipper.

The correct condiment for french fries is A1 sauce.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Sep 25, 2016)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> My mother dipped the fries in mayo. She was a Finn. I told her that her grandfather was sent to the Russian gulag because he was probably a mayo dipper.
> 
> The correct condiment for french fries is A1 sauce.



Ketchup or barbecue sauce for me because I'm plain.


----------

